# Today we said goodbye to our Lady Victoria...



## Photo Lady (May 31, 2021)

Always such a wonderful pup.. hard to believe she took her last breath in our arms today... we tried so hard to keep you going... but you knew it was time.. i am just glad we were there with you..so missed ...so loved.. sorry for this sad post... but i feel very lost without my friend...


----------



## Space Face (May 31, 2021)

Ah, heartbreaking.

How old was she?


----------



## otherprof (May 31, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> Always such a wonderful pup.. hard to believe she took her last breath in our arms today... we tried so hard to keep you going... but you knew it was time.. i am just glad we were there with you..so missed ...so loved.. sorry for this sad post... but i feel very lost without my friend... View attachment 244713


My deepest sympathy goes out to you. I’m sure you made her life wonderful.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 31, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Ah, heartbreaking.
> 
> How old was she?


9.5 yrs... thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (May 31, 2021)

otherprof said:


> My deepest sympathy goes out to you. I’m sure you made her life wonderful.


thank you.. she made ours great.. so smart.. so good..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2021)

I am so very sorry to read that. You have my deepest sympathy. They give so much to us and are every bit as much our family as a human. I am glad you could be there for her.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 31, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am so very sorry to read that. You have my deepest sympathy. They give so much to us and are every bit as much our family as a human. I am glad you could be there for her.


thank you.. yes family.. for sure.. i feel so much love


----------



## SquarePeg (May 31, 2021)

So sorry Lady. You gave her a very loving home and a wonderful life.  They are true members of the family.  We lost one of our beloved dogs last fall and I still expect him to come running when I open the door and I still check to make sure he’s not underfoot when I get up to leave the table.


----------



## Photo Lady (May 31, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> So sorry Lady. You gave her a very loving home and a wonderful life.  They are true members of the family.  We lost one of our beloved dogs last fall and I still expect him to come running when I open the door and I still check to make sure he’s not underfoot when I get up to leave the table.


 My husband really took this bad.. we tried everything to keep her going.. we thought we were winning.. but of all days to take a  turn for the worst..I just did not want her to suffer... no vets..not even emergency vets.. i was looking through the list when it happened.. i know what you mean.. i will see her in my blind vision and in my dreams. for a long time.. thank you


----------



## K9Kirk (May 31, 2021)

Sorry to hear, I'm sure she gave you many good memories. You have my condolences.


----------



## CherylL (May 31, 2021)

So very sorry on the loss of your sweet pup.  Pups are members of our family and losing one is difficult.  Hugs!


----------



## Scott Whaley (May 31, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.  I know you and your husband are hurting.  I wish there was something I could say that would make your pain go away.


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 1, 2021)

My condolences to you, and your husband. May time heal the sting of your loss, and leave you with just the pleasant memories of your beautiful, beloved dog.


----------



## joelbolden (Jun 1, 2021)

May she rest in peace.  You were fortunate to share your lives with her, and I know how it hurts having just lost one myself.


----------



## willard3 (Jun 1, 2021)

Lo siento mucho


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss. I think I like them more than humans...


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear this.   Last week, I had to say good-bye to Bagel, my 15-YO Beagle/Basset mix.    For 13 years, I got up at 6:00 A.M., showered and took a walk around the park with her.   Now, when I get up, I start to begin and then realize she's gone.   An ancient partnership lives  between a dog and those of us privileged to be loved by a dog, and there is nothing that replaces it.   There's a void in my life that only time will soften.   I share your grief; in time you will laugh and be warmed by the memory of those goofy things dogs do only when they are completely secure and trusting of a human.

But not yet.  My sincere condolences.

"Unitil one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened."
Anatole France.


----------



## terri (Jun 2, 2021)

You have my condolences.     She looks beautiful in this picture!  

Of course, you did the right thing by her, but it sure doesn't make it any easier, does it?    So sorry.


----------



## limr (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm so sorry  It's so heartbreaking to have to let them go.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you all for your kind thoughtful words.. My husband made this beautiful gravesite so she is always near.. thanks again..


----------



## snowbear (Jun 3, 2021)

So sorry. 😿

he did a really nice job.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 3, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughtful words.. My husband made this beautiful gravesite so she is always near.. thanks again..View attachment 244825


That looks very nice. I hope you're feeling a little better.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 3, 2021)

So sorry to hear this Elizabeth, it's hard to lose a pet, but you did the best thing. Take care.


----------



## PJM (Jun 3, 2021)

What a wonderful tribute.  Sorry sorry for your loss.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 3, 2021)

They have a nice way of staying in our hearts forever.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 4, 2021)

thank you everyone..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 4, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> That looks very nice. I hope you're feeling a little better.


thank you.. i am feeling a little better.. it takes time.. but i am looking for a new dobie pup so it helps..


----------



## Space Face (Jun 4, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughtful words.. My husband made this beautiful gravesite so she is always near.. thanks again..View attachment 244825



Wow, that is beautiful.  So poignant too with the wee Doberman looking down at the end.  A truly wonderful tribute.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Wow, that is beautiful.  So poignant too with the wee Doberman looking down at the end.  A truly wonderful tribute.


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 6, 2021)

my new baby will come to us in August.. she is 20 days old... thank you all


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm glad you found her. She's a real cutie, she'll bring a lot of smiles I'm sure.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 6, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I'm glad you found her. She's a real cutie, she'll bring a lot of smiles I'm sure.


 Thank you Kirk...it will help so much...


----------



## enezdez (Jun 6, 2021)

@Photo Lady My deepest condolences to you and your family...losing a dog is the hardest thing that has ever happened to me...and I have lost my uncle, aunt, and mother each three months apart...

I just think it's the essence of innocence that a dog has from time in memorial, all they want to do is please and that's what makes it so dam hard at the end...

Even though we have a new English Bulldog puppy and he is related to our previous EB, at times I still feel the loss/pain of losing Frankie...so much so that when I originally saw your post, I was not able to give you my sympathies...(sorry)...

Again my deepest condolences...glad you getting a new addition to the family...

Best Regards,

Enezdez


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 6, 2021)

Beautiful new pup, congratulations!


----------



## Space Face (Jun 6, 2021)

Cute.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 6, 2021)

enezdez said:


> @Photo Lady My deepest condolences to you and your family...losing a dog is the hardest thing that has ever happened to me...and I have lost my uncle, aunt, and mother each three months apart...
> 
> I just think it's the essence of innocence that a dog has from time in memorial, all they want to do is please and that's what makes it so dam hard at the end...
> 
> ...


oh i can relate to everything you have said.. my husband is really going through the loss.. I know time helps.. but it is never really the same ..each pet is unique and special in their interactions.. some like ours above we call the needy dobes.. she was always there ready to show her love and loyalty.. so even though a new one helps to heal your heart it is never the same .. i am sorry for your loss ,, they just don't live long enough...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 6, 2021)

Aww, I just went back a page or so and saw the new puppy, is that adorable or what!! So glad you have a new pup that will be joining your family.


----------



## limr (Jun 7, 2021)

No, they don't live long enough, do they? I'm glad you're getting a new puppy to love. She won't be the same and will never replace Lady Victoria, but it doesn't really work like that, does it? She will just live in a different part of your heart. So the pain of losing a beloved companion never totally goes away, but neither does the love.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 7, 2021)

limr said:


> No, they don't live long enough, do they? I'm glad you're getting a new puppy to love. She won't be the same and will never replace Lady Victoria, but it doesn't really work like that, does it? She will just live in a different part of your heart. So the pain of losing a beloved companion never totally goes away, but neither does the love.


thank you....


----------



## CherylL (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats on the new pup!  Have you picked out a name?


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 7, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> my new baby will come to us in August.. she is 20 days old... thank you allView attachment 244903


ooooh she's a sassy one, I can tell!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 7, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Congrats on the new pup!  Have you picked out a name?


my husband wants the same name as Lady Victoria with a TWO after it.. thank you..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 7, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> ooooh she's a sassy one, I can tell!


i know she is the only girl with 4 brothers so this could be true..lol thank you


----------



## phlash46 (Jun 8, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> Always such a wonderful pup.. hard to believe she took her last breath in our arms today... we tried so hard to keep you going... but you knew it was time.. i am just glad we were there with you..so missed ...so loved.. sorry for this sad post... but i feel very lost without my friend... View attachment 244713


So sad, but, she had a good life.


----------



## limr (Jun 8, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> my husband wants the same name as Lady Victoria with a TWO after it.. thank you..



Because I'm kind of a geek, I thought of suggesting that you name her after one of Queen Victoria's daughters. I'm not so much of a geek that I knew their names off the top of my head  so I googled: Alice, Helena, Louise, Beatrice.


----------



## bsdunek (Jun 8, 2021)

Very sorry to hear about Lady Victoria.  We become so attached to them - maybe more than some family members.  We lost our Corgi, Ginger  two months ago and still miss her very much.
Glad you have found a new puppy.  She'll bring a lot of love to your life.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 8, 2021)

limr said:


> Because I'm kind of a geek, I thought of suggesting that you name her after one of Queen Victoria's daughters. I'm not so much of a geek that I knew their names off the top of my head  so I googled: Alice, Helena, Louise, Beatrice.


those are great names.. maybe have to squeeze it in as a nic name..i just asked him earlier are you sure you want to call her the same name.. won't that make you feel emotional when you say the name.. he said no.. it will make me feel like she is here again..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 8, 2021)

bsdunek said:


> Very sorry to hear about Lady Victoria.  We become so attached to them - maybe more than some family members.  We lost our Corgi, Ginger  two months ago and still miss her very much.
> Glad you have found a new puppy.  She'll bring a lot of love to your life.  i am sorry for your loss.. what a cute pup your corgi was.. thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 8, 2021)

phlash46 said:


> So sad, but, she had a good life.


thank you.. that gives me comfort.. because yes we made her special in so many ways..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 8, 2021)

vintagesnaps said:


> Aww, I just went back a page or so and saw the new puppy, is that adorable or what!! So glad you have a new pup that will be joining your family.


thank you so much.. I am looking forward to her arrival in august some time.. trying to get in shape now..lol


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 8, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> Beautiful new pup, congratulations!


thank you.. i hope no one minds all the photos coming in the near future...


----------



## terri (Jun 8, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> thank you.. i hope no one minds all the photos coming in the near future...


Will we mind photos of a beautiful new puppy??   You do know us, right?


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 8, 2021)

terri said:


> Will we mind photos of a beautiful new puppy??   You do know us, right?


thank you,, i won't be able to help myself... xoxo


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 8, 2021)

Aww new pup. Look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 9, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> Aww new pup. Look forward to seeing the pics


thank you so much...


----------



## TanBrae (Jun 9, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> Always such a wonderful pup.. hard to believe she took her last breath in our arms today... we tried so hard to keep you going... but you knew it was time.. i am just glad we were there with you..so missed ...so loved.. sorry for this sad post... but i feel very lost without my friend...


So very sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 10, 2021)

TanBrae said:


> So very sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough.


thank you for kind words


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 19, 2021)

Deepest sympathies. The big and little fur-babies are family. She's a nice looking dog.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 20, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Deepest sympathies. The big and little fur-babies are family. She's a nice looking dog.


thank you for kind words,,so true


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 20, 2021)

TanBrae said:


> So very sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough.


thank you


----------

